# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Interesting facts about working women in the MENA Region

## MiddleEast

A recent research report released by the Middle Easts No 1 job site Bayt.com states that out of 1,515 working women in the region, more than 43% felt gender had not affected their career. This frankly stuns me, as a Western working woman, who assumed women in the Middle East were mostly not allowed to work in the first place!  Bayt.coms report states that prospects for working women in the Middle East have been widely progressing over the past few years (out of 1,515 working women in the region, 67% believe they have better employment opportunities than before), whereas 76% of women interviewed actually work in companies where senior executive positions are already occupied by women!
So much for glass ceilings!  Bayt.com has me considering to may be start to planning my move to that part of the world. . .  If anyone else is interested, take a look at their jobsite.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Women's economic activity in the MENA region has increased over the past 20 years.

----------

